# nutes?



## sum_kid (Sep 11, 2006)

i dont have a hydro shop around here only a homedepot so is it ok to juss use reguler nutrients? if u can wut can u use? and wut r the measurements per gallon for the different growth cycles? thank u


----------



## pufindo (Sep 11, 2006)

just get some nutes off ebay.


----------



## KADE (Sep 11, 2006)

DNR DNR DNR!!! Easy as hell 2 part nutes!


----------

